# Lora's Simple, but (Hopefully!) Beautiful Wedding Journal



## LoraLoo

So, have decided to start a Journal, because, tbh, I'm driving myself mad already :haha: Need to start getting things down what I have ordered, what I need to order....and so on. So, it start's here. 

So, after 12 years and (almost!) 5 babies together, we have decided to finally tie the knot. I've never been one of these that dreams of a big white wedding- in fact, the thought terrifies me! I have been to 2 weddings in the last month, both beautiful....but just too formal for us.

We are wanting something, relaxed, laid back, simple, but beautiful. I want it to be a day about celebrating with family and friends, not stress, not years and years of planning and expense for just one day, it's not about having the biggest, bestest wedding, its about us having a day that WE will enjoy, that we hope everyone else will too.

Materialistic things just don't seem important any more. Not since we lost Eve. It made us realise that what counts is that we are together, doesn't matter if we are Millionnaires or dont have a penny to our name, long as we have each other, and the kids, thats all that counts. 

We also dont want other people spending money on us, or buying new outfits etc just for our day, we want to do it our way, with nobody else sticking their nose in telling us its wrong or right, or they'd do it this way or that way....which is why......OUR WEDDING IS A SECRET :happydance: Oh yes...nobody will know anything about it until they turn up for our babys Christening :mrgreen:

We will be getting married....and then the baby will be Christened. Let the fun begin :winkwink:


----------



## NuKe

:hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

I look forward to seeing your plans hunny :) 

I'm so sorry for the loss of Eve, those piccies of her are gorgeous, a beautiful angel :hugs: 
Congratulations sweetie and welcome to the whirlwind world of wedding planning! You'll pick up plenty of budgeting tips in here, we're all crazy about bargains :D


----------



## LoraLoo

Right so, from the beginning

Date: 31st March 2012 - that gives us just over 9 months
Theme: Pink and Ivory and butterflies
Church- Booked, need to be paid Thursday before Wedding (£700)
Venue- Booked, Deposit paid, needs to be paid off in full a week before wedding
Dress- Ordered and paid for, awaiting delivery
My shoes, tiara, veil? accessories- Bought jewellry, tiara, vil. Just need shoes
Flowergirl dresses- Bought
Flowergirl Flowers- Bought
Flowergirl Bags- Bought
Flowergirl shoes, hair accessories, tights, shrugs - To be bought
Paige Boy - BOUGHT! Needs size changed
OH - BOUGHT! Needs size changed
Transport- Arranging own
Photography- Arranging own (sister)
Table decorations- Pink scatter gems (bought) Place settings (bought) Balloons (to be ordered) Vases with floating candles (need to be ordered)
Cake- To order
Rings- To order
Hymns- To be confirmed (need 4)
Songs- Sorted
Flowers- To be arranged with venue
Numbers- Need to be confirmed


----------



## Mynx

Sounds like you're off to a flying start hun! x


----------



## LoraLoo

Venue: Lovely Victorian hotel, we have exclusive use of the full first floor including restaurant, 2 lounges with lovely big comfy sofa's and big victorian fireplaces :cloud9:, and a room for Evening do with dance floor if we please.

We are having:
Arrival Drinks (wine with pear- I cant remember what she called them! And jugs of juice or the kids)
Canapes 
Hot/Cold Buffet
Wine with Buffet, Juice for kids
Evening food will be Bacon Sandwiches and Cheese toasties, we can stay in the lounge for this and they will just bring it out on trays which is perfect, just what I wanted.

Venue are also providing
Linen, Chair covers and sash's, canldes for the table Free of charge

We will be using the Honeymoon suit but she is going to arrang for a travel cot for us for Amy and we will take moses basket for new baby :blush: I know its rather untraditional on your wedding night but we have not managed to leave Amy yet, because of what happened to Eve, and new baby will only be 4-5 months old.

Because we are managing to save a fair bit of money, Im hoping to book another room for my Mum....so she can have the 2 older kids overnight, pmsl :haha:

We are also ordering pink and ivory flowers through them which is saving us lots of money, she said for £100 they can order loads, but even for £50 they can get plenty. Im thinking of going somewhere in the middle

Table Decorations- I'm not too sure really, have ordered my pink gems, will have pink sashs on the chairs, some pink butterfly place settings that go on the wine glasses. OH and I disagree on this- i think we should have place settings, he thinks people should just be able to sit where they like- what do you guys think?? 

Favours- Im not too sure, as its a week before Easter, Id LOVE to do personalised Eggs for the kids- well, everyone really, but this would cost far too much, so Im wondering what else I could do, maybe something with mini eggs, Im not sure? Any ideas please throw my way :flower:

Somebody else also suggested getting some SANDS (Stillbirth and Neonatal Death Charity) badges, which would go towards the charity, and also includes Eve, so going to look into that. 

I am confident that we can pull it off for £2,500....which sounds very optimistic I know, but I think its doable, and we still get everything we want. 

Is there anything major I have missed out? xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mynx said:


> Sounds like you're off to a flying start hun! x

Thanks hun :flower: We have talked about getting married for years, and now we are doing it in 9 months i suddenly feel very nervous :wacko: lol xxx


----------



## Mynx

Personally, I think if you're having a sit-down meal then a table plan is a must! You could always compromise and instead of having everyone on a set chair, have people on set tables. You wont need to worry about placecards then, but just make up a table plan with people's names and what tables they'll be sat on. Then they can choose whereabouts on the table they want to sit ... just a thought! 
We're having placecards as our meal is a fairly small one (35 people in total) but I think if our meal was going to be bigger, then I wouldnt bother with placecards :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Mynx said:


> Personally, I think if you're having a sit-down meal then a table plan is a must! You could always compromise and instead of having everyone on a set chair, have people on set tables. You wont need to worry about placecards then, but just make up a table plan with people's names and what tables they'll be sat on. Then they can choose whereabouts on the table they want to sit ... just a thought!
> We're having placecards as our meal is a fairly small one (35 people in total) but I think if our meal was going to be bigger, then I wouldnt bother with placecards :)

:thumbup: Totally agree, otherwise its going to be Bedlam I think :wacko: lol ...thanks hun xxxx


----------



## booflebump

I had my wedding 2 weeks before easter - I got personalised wooden eggcups for all the kids and filled them with mini-eggs, went down a treat :) xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

booflebump said:


> I had my wedding 2 weeks before easter - I got personalised wooden eggcups for all the kids and filled them with mini-eggs, went down a treat :) xxx

That sounds brill, can i ask where you ordered them? :blush: xxx


----------



## booflebump

LoraLoo said:


> booflebump said:
> 
> 
> I had my wedding 2 weeks before easter - I got personalised wooden eggcups for all the kids and filled them with mini-eggs, went down a treat :) xxx
> 
> That sounds brill, can i ask where you ordered them? :blush: xxxClick to expand...

Bella's Crafts, it's a FB shop :)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/Bellas.crafts2010

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/eggcups.jpg 

Those were mine xxx


----------



## Tiff

Tbh, the two weddings I went to where we were sat at a specific spot we ended up moving around to sit at the table where we wanted to anyways. :haha:

That's why I'm going for just a table plan and people can fend for themselves with where they want to sit. Everything sounds really good! Its funny, when I got engaged we had 9 months before the date, and at the time it seemed that it was so far away! Now that I'm 2 and a half months I feel that its just flown by. Crazy!


----------



## EmmyReece

Looking forward to seeing your wedding plans coming together hun :hugs: 

Absolutely love the theme, butterflies are soooooo pretty :D


----------



## leash27

I would love love love to see the look on the faces of your guests when you walk down the aisle! What a wonderful idea!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Ok let me make sure I've got this right, you're getting married the same day as the Christening yeah? My head is completely in the clouds sometimes, but if I've got it right, then I think it's amazing :wohoo: But then again it all sounds amazing hun :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

The wedding is a surprise! :haha: Guests will show up for the Christening but then will be treated to a wedding as well. :mrgreen:


----------



## EmmyReece

Tiff said:


> The wedding is a surprise! :haha: Guests will show up for the Christening but then will be treated to a wedding as well. :mrgreen:

:wohoo: that's a fab idea


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks Ladies! Theres a few issues as to keeping it secret, the first one I have found was lacing my dress up...the other ones are how I am going to pass a Christening off on a Saturday, and what I am going to put on the Invites! I cant put the Venue, as I think people will be a bit uspicious, I was thinking of putting my home...but then i know my Mum will be wanting to come round to help with the decorations and stuff :dohh: lol.


----------



## EmmyReece

What about handing out details as people leave the Church? Maybe have a table of leaflets by the doors?


----------



## Tiff

Good idea Emmy!

Could always say a little fib and that the Sunday wouldn't have worked for you so you guys had to do Saturday instead?


----------



## NuKe

You don't need to explain! If anyone asks why, just say "why not?" :shrug: if u have a big explanation, tbh I would find that MORE fishy!! 

omg pleaaaaaaase make sure u have someone standing by to take pics of ppl's reactions!!!!!!! I am so fucking excited to see that photo!!!

ETA: and i think emmy's suggestion is good :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

Oooohhhh I love the idea of having a photographer standing by :happydance:


----------



## LoraLoo

:cloud9:So, my dress arrived this week, I've kept it hung up and alot of the creases have dropped out, but it will still need to be steamed. Will do this closer to the time so it doesnt re-crease.

I managed to part lace it up yesterday- not very well, i must add (swizzled it round and laced it front ways as far as i could, spun it back round and tightened it best i could) Gave me a much better idea how it will look, and if it will fit ok without a bump. I didnt want to take it off :cloud9: looked lovely, will look even better when it fits properly and is all pulled in! I just sat in it for about half an hour in front of the mirror :haha::blush: lol!

Pic of dress (not a very good one, i may add, photos dont do it justice!) This was day it arrived so as i say, alot of the creases are out now. Also has a lovely train which you cant see in pic

https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm100/olcalo/drsspics002-1.jpg

Back

https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm100/olcalo/drsspics001.jpg

Because it has little beady/pearly bits on, and also the silvery bits, I really wanted a Tiara that would tie in with this. Really struggled finding one I loved though, within price range. I found a beautiful on on ebay but got out bid, gave up looking on the bidding ones, and just searched for the 'buy it now' ones, but nothing really took my eye.

However, this morning, had a quick look on the biddings and fell in love with one, it was perfect, I knew it would go lovely, BUT i knew i wouldnt get it. Or so i thought (pessimist as always!)....have just won it for the grand total of £10.50 + £2.50 p+p......so I'm feeling very chuffed with myself. This is it

https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm100/olcalo/boughttiara.jpg

I am thinking just a plain Ivory Veil would go nice with it, or maybe with with just a few pearly bits, just not too much?


----------



## LoraLoo

Have ordered these for OH and DS, but with baby pink cravats. They'll be wearing Grey suits. Ordered them a week ago, was hoping they'd be here last week, so hopefully Tomorrow

https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm100/olcalo/cravat.jpg

Here is Amy modelling what my 2 girls will be wearing. Good job Amy is good at keeping secrets :winkwink: lol. I really dont know what to do with/what to put in the girls hair? I know Amy doesnt have much yet- ha! But she might have a bit more in 9 months! Do i get them a sparkly butterfly hairband, something with pink in it, or just plain ivory? Caitlyn has quite long hair x

https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm100/olcalo/amydress003.jpg


----------



## LoraLoo

Just thought I'd add a pic of the church and the venue too while I am here!

Church, know I have said this in another post but means such alot to us, as this is where I was Christened and my children, and where Eves funeral was. Its the same Vicar who Christened my 3 children, Blessed Eve for us in hospital and did her funeral, and will hopefully be christeneing this baby too- God Wiling. It just felt right that we get married here, that the Vicar did this one last thing for us, as a family, if that makes any sense. Origionally we were going to get married in a hotel, but it didnt seem right for us.

https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm100/olcalo/St_Marys_Church_Dalton-in-Furness.jpg
https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm100/olcalo/church.jpg

Venue

https://www.chetwyndehotel.co.uk/


----------



## EmmyReece

Oooohhh a sparkly butterfly headband sounds lovely hun :D And it'll look fab on Amy, she's such a little cutie 

The dress is amazing, and the tiara is soooo pretty :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

That church is stunning hun, and I love the fact that you're having a vicar who knows your family, it makes it extra special :hugs:

And wow!!! Your venue looks fab


----------



## LoraLoo

Table Decorations so far are:

Some pink and Ivory butterfly place settings, which sit on the edge of wine glasses, and some pink scatter Gems, so really need to think about what to have as centre pieces etc, that isnt going to break the bank

Songs:
To walk in:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVcfBlGpQyc
Whilst signing register:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCsZNalcaXM

And for coming out, I want something a bit cheeky, that will make everyone smile. Bearing in mind that the baby will just have been christened (after the marriage) so I dont want anything too lovey dovey as babys day aswell! I was thinking of this, but I'm open to suggestions!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sonYFxHHvaM

Hymns, we need 4, Im not really into Hymns i must say, and im not familiar with many, but I was thinking maybe

1) One more step along the world
2) Amazing grace
3) Colours of Day
4) (after chrustening) All things Bright and Beautiful

Will probably change my mind!


----------



## LoraLoo

EmmyReece said:


> That church is stunning hun, and I love the fact that you're having a vicar who knows your family, it makes it extra special :hugs:
> 
> And wow!!! Your venue looks fab

Thanks hun, it really is a lovely Church, in glad, cos then i dont have to worry about decorations too much etc. Shame we arent getting married at Xmas, as its full of decorated tree's all twinkling and would have looked gorgeous!

Venue is lovely, especially for the price. Our total budget is £2,500

Church is £700 or £850 with Bells

Venue- for exclusive use of first floor, arrival drinks for 53 adults, 22 children, canapes for 75, Hot/cold buffet for 75 with wine/juice for each, Evening food for 75, Flowers, table and chair covers, honeymoon suite and an extra room for my mum and 2 older kids...is £1,200 :happydance:

My dress cost £65 :shock:
The girls dresses £40 each
OH/DS suits/waistcoats etc £60

So I think we might just be able to pull it off, obviously still alot to get yet, but will just have to carry on ebaying! xxx


----------



## Mynx

Gotta love Ebay! :thumbup: 

It all sounds fab hunny! Love the song choices and omg your church is gorgeous! :cloud9:


----------



## mummymunch

Your church is lovely :) seems like you have everything under control! Still cant believe how lovely your dress is for £65!!


----------



## LoraLoo

mummymunch said:


> Your church is lovely :) seems like you have everything under control! Still cant believe how lovely your dress is for £65!!

Nor can I :happydance: I woudnt have even thought they could make it for that price, but im not complaining! :mrgreen: 

Waistcoats and Cravats still not turned up today :growlmad: might send them a message see where they've got to. Impatient, me?.....lol :blush:


----------



## LoraLoo

Waistcoats, shirts etc turned up- too small, so theyre sent back! Ordered new ones, hopefully these ones will fit ok!

On a brighter note, today we found out, that on the day of our wedding, we will be getting our little....BOY christened :happydance::happydance: Everything looks ok so thats a relief!

Got home and Tiara is here too, its perfect, I love it :cloud9:

So all in all, a very happy day! :mrgreen: x


----------



## NuKe

yay for :blue:!!! Sounds like a lovely day hun!


----------



## LoraLoo

Just got all my Jewellery from Debenhams, 60% off it all, so got necklace, earrings and bracelet for £16 :happydance: and they look beautiful, and compliment the dress perfectly. Yes, I tried the dress on again, with Tiara and Jewellery :blush: lol 

Just shoes, Veil and Petticoat to buy now and thats me done, outfit wise, I think?


----------



## EmmyReece

What about lingerie hun or do you have some that you can use anyway?

Glad the jewellry compliments the dress so well :D


----------



## LoraLoo

EmmyReece said:


> What about lingerie hun or do you have some that you can use anyway?
> 
> Glad the jewellry compliments the dress so well :D

Yep need that too! Where do you think is the best place? We dont have a La Senza or anything like that here xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

What about marks and spencers?

Or failing that you could order some offline :thumbup:


----------



## LoraLoo

Ivory Petticoat orderd :happydance:- wasnt sure if the coloured mattered :shrug: but thought i'd stick to Ivory, just in case!

Ivory veil ordered too, went for fingertip length, completely plain- think theres enough detail in dress, tiara etc soo didnt want it looking too much iykwim.

Feels like i am getting somewhere now! x


----------



## honeybee2

sounds wonderful! I think ivory was a good choice. x


----------



## NuKe

unlike milk... MILK WAS A BAD CHOICE


----------



## honeybee2

:rofl: ^^ did you drink some bad milk nuke?


----------



## Tiff

Yay for ordering more stuff!!! :happydance: Pics of the veil? :flower:


----------



## Faffalina

Wow, all looks gorgeous Lora and I especially love your church


----------



## LoraLoo

Petticoat arrived today....all good, but its a bit bloody tight! I guess a 5 month bump doesnt help there though, shiould be ok once i have had baby! Tried it on quickly with dress and gives a lovely shape, not too 'puffy'- just what i wanted. I was hoping it would 'lift' the dress length a little higher than it has done, so will have to get a shoe with an inch higher heel than I origionally thought, whih is no problem- so long as i can walk in them! Veil still not arrived, hopefully tomorrow x


----------



## honeybee2

haha ye baby bump doesnt help the situation hun!


----------



## Hayley90

:wave: Hiya!!! 

I LOVE all your stuff so far, it all looks absolutely lovely!! Ahhh i cant help but get excited for other people when i see how pretty everything will be :cloud9: The church is absolutely beautiful, i love that it is so personal to you all... please PLEASE have a photographer there though to catch people's reactions!! xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Just adding a few pics of me in dress, prtty hard trying to get into it and take photo's yourself, especially when the batteries keep running out, lol :dohh: Will be last chance i get to try it on now til after baby is here, trying to squash a 5 month bump into it, is no easy task and i dont want to stretch it! Excuse messy bedroom :blush:



https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm100/olcalo/wd001.jpg
https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm100/olcalo/wd002.jpg
https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm100/olcalo/wd003.jpg
https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm100/olcalo/wd006.jpg


----------



## Hayley90

ahhh woweee!! I love it, i agree with you when you said it looks nicer on, the shape is so pretty :) Good on you managing to get a 5 month bump in too, i was huge at 5 months i couldnt even pull jeans up :lol:


----------



## LoraLoo

Hayley90 said:


> ahhh woweee!! I love it, i agree with you when you said it looks nicer on, the shape is so pretty :) Good on you managing to get a 5 month bump in too, i was huge at 5 months i couldnt even pull jeans up :lol:

:haha: Nothing else fits me, luckily the dress is lace up so managed to squash in it and just tie it the best I could, but thats it now, i must leave it alone! Not sure why i even put it on again, but baby is asleep and what else does a girl have to do on a Tuesday afternoon? :rofl: Thanks hun :flower:


----------



## Tiff

It looks gorgeous sweetie!!!! Don't blame you for not wanting to put it on again, I remember trying to stuff my bump into things and it was SO uncomfortable!


----------



## EmmyReece

You look really good in the dress, I certainly don't blame you for wanting to put it on :D


----------



## LoraLoo

Veil arrived today, just plain, and ivory, fingertip length...just what i wanted :thumbup: x


----------



## honeybee2

aw, you look beautiful and it suits your shape too! Yay for veil!!!!! x


----------

